# New Swype Beta?



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I uninstalled the current Blur Swype using titanium. Then I downloaded and installed Swype beta, it worked fine.... until I rebooted. Then it started force closing constantly. The only solution was to restore the old blur swype.

Has anyone got the Swype Beta working in Liberty? I tried fixing permissions.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I uninstalled the current Blur Swype using titanium. Then I downloaded and installed Swype beta, it worked fine.... until I rebooted. Then it started force closing constantly. The only solution was to restore the old blur swype.
> 
> Has anyone got the Swype Beta working in Liberty? I tried fixing permissions.


Had a similar problem with Swype beta on R3blurr3d. Unistalled and re-installed and haven't had a problem since.
My steps:
1. Renamed OEM Swype.apk. to Swype.apk.bak 
2. Installed Swype Beta
3. Worked fine until reboot, then FC's constantly.
4. Uninstalled Beta. Rebbot.
5. Reinstalled Beta. Swype away.

Not sure why the FC's happened to start with, my guess would be some residual data from the OEM version.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

So essentially I should reboot with then both installed abbr that fixes the problem?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## boomerod (Oct 17, 2011)

[quote name='mikeymop']So essentially I should reboot with then both installed abbr that fixes the problem?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk[/QUOTE

You'll need to remove the LIB files too, not just the Swype APK.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I used system app remover, removed the OEM swype apk, then ran the beta installer, works like a charm every time!


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

"wera750 said:


> I used system app remover, removed the OEM swype apk, then ran the beta installer, works like a charm every time!


System app remover?


----------



## turtleman2008 (Oct 21, 2011)

"mikeymop said:


> I uninstalled the current Blur Swype using titanium. Then I downloaded and installed Swype beta, it worked fine.... until I rebooted. Then it started force closing constantly. The only solution was to restore the old blur swype.
> 
> Has anyone got the Swype Beta working in Liberty? I tried fixing permissions.


The way I do it...uninstall Swype and the old installer because it doesn't update like it says it will. Then reboot recovery. Wipe cache and dalvik cache. Reboot. Then go to https://beta.swype.com/android/get/ to get the new installer. And run it! Works for me


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

turtleman2008 said:


> The way I do it...uninstall Swype and the old installer because it doesn't update like it says it will. Then reboot recovery. Wipe cache and dalvik cache. Reboot. Then go to https://beta.swype.com/android/get/ to get the new installer. And run it! Works for me


Oh it's still cached? Thanks for that, I"ll do it when I fresh install the official Liberty Release



Suckamucka said:


> System app remover?


You can just use the uninstall option in Titanium.

Since swype is in the /system partition and can't be uninstalled, you need an app with superuser permissions to remove it.


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not sure why everyone is making this so complicated, all I did was uninstall Swype with titanium reboot then reinstall and no more fc, I didn't wipe anything and have done it on multiple flashes...


----------

